# Crime Supposedly Caught on Camera.  Can Gardai Demand To See CCTV Footage?



## Peter54 (11 Feb 2011)

In the past 24 hours a friend of mine was the victim of a relatively serious crime.  It was reported to Gardai who said they would investigate further but have still not got around to doing so.

The incident happened in a public place and security there said it was caught on their CCTV footage and the supposed culprit is clearly shown.

The Guards are saying they are having difficulty obtaining the footage to view it themselves as they need permission from the landlord of the premises who lives overseas.

Are they trying to fob my friend off or is this some crazy law that I have never heard of?  It just sounds so completely wrong that the Gardai have not got the power to demand this footage without the consent of anyone.

As you can gather my friend is concerned that the CCTV footage will end up going missing


----------



## Jane Doe (15 Feb 2011)

[broken link removed]
contact super


----------



## Leo (15 Feb 2011)

Your friend is entitled to request a copy of the video or stills from it under the Data Protection Act, they do not (and should not in this case) have to wait for the Gardai to take action.
Leo


----------



## Jane Doe (15 Feb 2011)

Leo said:


> Your friend is entitled to request a copy of the video or stills from it under the Data Protection Act, they do not (and should not in this case) have to wait for the Gardai to take action.
> Leo


Leo
i don't think they are entitled to see the other person who carried out assault are they? I think that would be in breach of his/her rights under DPA.. am I right?


----------



## regvw (15 Feb 2011)

Your friend should get the footage himself fast, Guardai wont bother and the tape will be wiped


----------



## Jane Doe (15 Feb 2011)

regvw said:


> Your friend should get the footage himself fast, Guardai wont bother and the tape will be wiped


if they do not bother they are not doing their job go to super. also they will not get the footage of the person only of themselves


----------



## Leo (16 Feb 2011)

Jane Doe said:


> Leo
> i don't think they are entitled to see the other person who carried out assault are they? I think that would be in breach of his/her rights under DPA.. am I right?


 
The offence occured in a public place, the other party has no right to privacy in these circumstances.
Leo


----------



## Jane Doe (16 Feb 2011)

Leo said:


> The offence occured in a public place, the other party has no right to privacy in these circumstances.
> Leo


oh i see would be different if happened in a shop say?


----------



## Wishes (16 Feb 2011)

My wage cheque was stolen and subsequently cashed in a well known shop in Dublin some years ago.  The guards had problems obtaining the security footage or so I was told.  I never heard a word from that day to this.  

As Leo said you are entitled to a copy of the video.  Make sure you get it or like myself you will end up hearing nothing.


----------

